# Alternative for the 24-70mm?



## Elevon (May 9, 2012)

Hi there, Im wondering if theres a cheaper Canon alternative lens in which I could buy instead of the expensive 24-70mm f/2.8l? 

I am currently using the crop sensor 600d/t3i

Thanks,


----------



## RichATL (May 9, 2012)

If you want to stick with Canon branding.. the EF-s 17-55 2.8 is really your only option. and actually a better option (optically) for your Rebel than the 24-70L
but will be a waste of money if you ever think you'll move to a FF sensor at anytime.

If you are willing to go with third party, the Sigma 24-70 is widely regarded as being a better lens, for roughly half the price.

There a some 28-70mm 2.8L's floating around on eBay that are EXCELLENT lenses (if you get a good one), but are designed purely for film..and not the best on the crop sensors...but stellar on FF cameras. They go for between $600 and $800 on eBay.


----------



## Axilrod (May 9, 2012)

Elevon said:


> Hi there, Im wondering if theres a cheaper Canon alternative lens in which I could buy instead of the expensive 24-70mm f/2.8l?
> 
> I am currently using the crop sensor 600d/t3i
> 
> Thanks,



The 17-55 f/2.8 IS is the best general purpose zoom for an APS-C sensor. Very sharp, image quality is just as good as an L lens, and the IS works very well. They can be had for $800-$900 used. Only thing I don't like about it is the focus ring location and the size of the focus ring, but other than that it's an excellent lens.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (May 9, 2012)

its an older lens, but still one of my favorites. Tamrons 28-75mm f2.8

amazing lens, about 1/2 the size and 1/2 the weight of the canon 24-70mm. doesnt have the build quality and weather sealing, but for every day photography.. for the money its an amazing lens. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-28-75mm-Aspherical-Canon-Digital/dp/B0000A1G05/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336594009&sr=8-1


----------



## TheFarmer (May 10, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> its an older lens, but still one of my favorites. Tamrons 28-75mm f2.8



Agreed. The Tamron 28-75mm is a great lens! Affordable and it delivers goodness for your buck 8)


----------



## Marsu42 (May 12, 2012)

Elevon said:


> Hi there, Im wondering if theres a cheaper Canon alternative lens in which I could buy instead of the expensive 24-70mm f/2.8l?


If you want full frame compatibility and don't need the wide end that desperately, you can wait some and then get the new Tamron 24-70/2.8 - it's just dropping in price, in contrast to 17-55/2.8 it has weather sealing and good build quality and esp. on crop its center sharpness is good. See this thread, too (nicer forum around here, but anyway): http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1145772&page=32


----------

